# breast play



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok I am asking ideas of breast and nipple massage ideas, I have never been an expert and I need ideas please?


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Here you go. This series of books are great by the way.

Amazon.com: The Pleasure Mechanics Handbook on How to Touch Breasts for Maximum Pleasure eBook: Pleasure Mechanics, Chris Maxwell Rose, Charlotte Mia Rose: Books


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I like that, high reviews too, will look at it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

ice cubes


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Its actually a really good book. I know how it feels to be somewhat mystified by the concept of exactly what constitutes fun play for a women. So after some issues in my old relationship I started looking and found that book. First time I used it I got bj for my efforts so I will say score one for me. It goes through a whole session of touch starting from the big muscles and then ending in the nipple region. It shows you how to vary your touch and even some tongue technique so when you start you can follow the plan or just improvise. The breast is actually connected to some big muscles and those muscles are under strain pretty much the whole day. Once you look on it that way you can see how massage techniques would benefit it. Also the touch portion deals with warming up the area to arousal which is a good thing for about any guy to get. The just grab and squeeze method is not so sexy. LOL. So this goes through warming up the nerves and stimulating the women. Oh and it also works for guys as tho those muscles are not so strained it still a big muscle that feels good when massaged. And to the women we like to be warmed up as well not just have someone start sucking on the nipple. The real take away if that you get good ideas on what will feel good and once you have that I found a lot better. The series of books are actually really really good for techniques and information. 

I read a lot so if I have something I am unsure about I buy a book.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife has not like nipple breast play till recently, a pleasant shock to me, I just need help, ice cubes will be a definite try


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know if I will be able to say this in a way that helps or not but...what I love about how my H handles mine is that he is not really trying to "turn me on" as much as he is just taking me for his own pleasure. He handles them the way he wants to, not the way he "hopes I like it". When a man is trying to turn you on and is monitoring you for sexual responses, it can be a total turn off.

But when he is just grabbing for the pleasure it brings to himself...when he is touching, kissing or anything else just because he WANTS my boobs and loves them so much...THAT is a turn on.

His attitude is always about how hot it is FOR HIM that he is grabbing or touching them. Not how hot it is supposed to be FOR ME.

But it is hot for me and I do convey that to him.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I totally agree with this! Part of reason it doesn't work for me! If it helped him and he was clearly into it... That's a huge turn on



Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know if I will be able to say this in a way that helps or not but...what I love about how my H handles mine is that he is not really trying to "turn me on" as much as he is just taking me for his own pleasure. He handles them the way he wants to, not the way he "hopes I like it". When a man is trying to turn you on and is monitoring you for sexual responses, it can be a total turn off.
> 
> But when he is just grabbing for the pleasure it brings to himself...when he is touching, kissing or anything else just because he WANTS my boobs and loves them so much...THAT is a turn on.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mega1 said:


> I totally agree with this! Part of reason it doesn't work for me! If it helped him and he was clearly into it... That's a huge turn on
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


interesting


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

jumper cables and a car battery


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some of my former partners requested biting, some twisting. I loved the ones who could practically orgasm from just breast play.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

moco82 said:


> Some of my former partners requested biting, some twisting. I loved the ones who could practically orgasm from just breast play.


Actually I love it to, I am sensitive there, love it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Sometimes I close my eyes and my H will lick or touch various parts of my body. I never know where or what the next sensation will be. But its usually a very quick and light touch that sends shivers down my spine. Nipples are always included. It is fabulous


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know if I will be able to say this in a way that helps or not but...what I love about how my H handles mine is that he is not really trying to "turn me on" as much as he is just taking me for his own pleasure. He handles them the way he wants to, not the way he "hopes I like it". When a man is trying to turn you on and is monitoring you for sexual responses, it can be a total turn off.
> 
> But when he is just grabbing for the pleasure it brings to himself...when he is touching, kissing or anything else just because he WANTS my boobs and loves them so much...THAT is a turn on.
> 
> ...



:iagree:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I was also going to add...that my H goes for mine any time he wants. He just gets right down my shirt and takes them. (We have an agreed upon policy about this, so I'm not suggesting men should do this randomly). He pushes me up against a wall and shoves his hands up my shirt. He pulls the covers back while I am sleeping and gropes and touches them...(his touch is fantastic, even the grope!)...so he has a lot of play time with them outside of sex. He isn't trying to make me horny to then lead to sex. He isn't doing anything but being a lusty man.

The way he does things during sex is just as good or even better...but I am making the point that if he only touched my breasts during sex and only to "try to turn me on"...this would actually turn me off.

The fact that he is simply being himself and taking what he wants, any time, anywhere (with my pre-given permission) and loves them SO MUCH is where the turn on is.

The physical sensation of it (specifically nipples) is a different story for me. It is not a guarantee that it will be pleasurable as I have a lot of fluctuation in sensation due to hormone changes...ie: sometimes they are sore and any stimulation is painful. So even though I give him full groping rights, I don't give him full nipple stimulation rights. He has to inquire with me first about that so as not to harm me.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I was also going to add...that my H goes for mine any time he wants. He just gets right down my shirt and takes them. (We have an agreed upon policy about this, so I'm not suggesting men should do this randomly). He pushes me up against a wall and shoves his hands up my shirt. He pulls the covers back while I am sleeping and gropes and touches them...(his touch is fantastic, even the grope!)...so he has a lot of play time with them outside of sex. He isn't trying to make me horny to then lead to sex. He isn't doing anything but being a lusty man.
> 
> The way he does things during sex is just as good or even better...but I am making the point that if he only touched my breasts during sex and only to "try to turn me on"...this would actually turn me off.
> I need lessons I guess
> ...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Verrrrrrrrry slick oil. Especially if she is on top. Awesome sensations. Preferably edible oil.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

There is also a balm you can buy that is applied to the nipple and it makes them feel cool and tingly and of course makes them erect. 
It's ok. Wasn't my fav, but everyone is different.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Licking, sucking snd tugging while I am riding cowgirl....I get a really intense "O" from it or multiples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mineforever said:


> Licking, sucking snd tugging while I am riding cowgirl....I get a really intense "O" from it or multiples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


like doing these too


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Ladies and Gents: were they off-bounds while nursing?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Ladies and Gents: were they off-bounds while nursing?


Not in my case.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

When my wife was nursing, I took FULL advantage of everything her breasts had to offer. I think it was VERY sexy, and her breasts were particularly sensitive in a sexual way during that time.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As a guy, my nipples are especially sensitive. When they are touched or sucked, I get instantly hard. I like my wife to rub and pinch them when we f*ck, and when she is giving me a BJ, I love it when she reaches up and handles my nips.

I also like to touch them myself when receiving oral sex or when rubbing one out by myself.

Any other guys like me who like nipple stimulation?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

definitely, my weak spot and my wife knows it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> As a guy, my nipples are especially sensitive. When they are touched or sucked, I get instantly hard. I like my wife to rub and pinch them when we f*ck, and when she is giving me a BJ, I love it when she reaches up and handles my nips.
> 
> I also like to touch them myself when receiving oral sex or when rubbing one out by myself.
> 
> Any other guys like me who like nipple stimulation?


My H hates when I play with his nipples....


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> My H hates when I play with his nipples....


His loss in my opinion


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I looovvveee breast massages--the ones that include the pec muscles that lie underneath and down into the armpits. Add in some oil, and I'm putty in his hands afterwards. 

I recently was in physical therapy for shoulder impingement, and my attractive female therapist would massage the pec muscle on that side. I liked to slowly describe her technique to my husband while he'd massage . . . needless to say, my shoulder got better very quickly with all that attention.  

I don't like it when he goes straight for my nipples. Depending on the time of the month, nipple stimulation is more annoying than pleasurable. 

I agree with FW, too. I love it when he's obviously groping me for his pleasure and not for my own. Being objectified by someone you love and trust can be very gratifying. 

He doesn't like me to mess with his nipples, though. I really want to sometimes, but he usually pushes me away.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> Ladies and Gents: were they off-bounds while nursing?


I think until my supply settled down, he left them alone. But after that, they were not off bounds . . . though we didn't have much sex in those years, either.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

edbopc said:


> Ok I am asking ideas of breast and nipple massage ideas, I have never been an expert and I need ideas please?


Best way is to ask. Try something and ask her mid way if she likes it. 

There are several techniques: licking, light sucking, deep sucking (putting entire nipple in your mouth), etc.

Every woman is wired differently. Sometimes my wife wants it one way one minute and another later. Best bet is to just be agile and be willing to read her body signs and change your technique as you go. 

Also, I've read that the foreplay for breasts is really important. Touching around then teasing away, then getting closer then moving back away, etc. Again, just read the body language as your doing various stuff and take notes. What works one night may not work another. Women are complicated!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

committed guy said: "Again, just read the body language as your doing various stuff and take notes."

This is tricky. Reading body language without monitoring her for sexual response is a hard thing to master...you have to be really clear with yourself about what you are really doing...are you "going for it with abandon"? Or are you "trying to turn her on"?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I need a book I guess, not very good imo.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

My wife likes it rough when it comes to breast play, except when she is on her period. Biting, sucking and squeezing (hard) really gets her going.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I need a book I guess, not very good imo.


Try gradually getting more aggressive with her boobs until she tells you to ease up. I was too easy in this area cause I was afraid of hurting her. One day, I decided to gradually up the ante. I couldn't believe how rough she wanted it! Now, that I know that, it is a staple for us. Be careful around period time, I have to back off because it hurts her then.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it soft and gentle fully breat massage, moving on to rough and aggressive nipple focused once fully aroused. I used to be able to orgasm from breast play alone, which was awesome. Now only the left breast has full sensation, the right is minimal. Getting a boobie O is rare now.

If you love your wife's breast and enjoy playing with them, communicate that to her. With words, with your eyes, with your affection. Show her that desire in full force.


----------



## Dimepiece (Oct 28, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I like it soft and gentle fully breat massage, moving on to rough and aggressive nipple focused once fully aroused. I used to be able to orgasm from breast play alone, which was awesome. Now only the left breast has full sensation, the right is minimal. Getting a boobie O is rare now.
> 
> If you love your wife's breast and enjoy playing with them, communicate that to her. With words, with your eyes, with your affection. Show her that desire in full force.


Oh I have told her, I love her breasts, and I think she likes me playing with them, but I am usually too rough or not rough enough


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Start gentle and progress to rough. Also, as coach pointed out, hormones can cause breast tenderness so too rough one time doesn't mean too rough all the time.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

yes she told me she changes, hard for men to know:scratchhead:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, it is. And lots of times I don't know they're too tender until I say ouch.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm iffy in that category. Sometimes I'm all for the kissing and nuzzling. At other times it does nothing for me. I wouldn't be surprised if the man is getting mixed signals, I'm confused my darn self!

GINGER


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Oh good - something I can comment positively on. My h loves breasts - he loves all breasts. Like Faithful was saying - my h is good at worshiping breasts. He seems in awe of them and kind of weighs them with his hands then kisses from the bottom up. It makes me feel good that he just likes them so much. When he gets to the nipples I like a little light biting and sucking.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

me too


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....sometimes it can be too good:

One day Mrs Jones heads off to the Dr’s. office for her ‘routine physical'. It’s a new doctor, but he had been highly recommended buy a friend.

After getting blood work and all the tedious stuff done by the nurse, she strips and puts on one of those paper gowns and wait for the Dr to get to her.

The Dr. enters the exam room and introduces himself …trying to make the new patient comfortable.

He finally tells her to remove the gown …and he’s taken aback by the sight of her breasts. One …is a semi-perky perfect 36-B ….while the other ….is sagging to her knees.

The Dr., remaining professional asks her, “I see that one breast is highly disproportionate to the other, is there something special history I should know about”?

Mrs Jones very calmly states, “Well …during sexual foreplay, …my husband likes to suck on my breast”.

The Dr. is now somewhat shocked and says, ‘Well …that’s a VERY common sexual activity, but rarely is this the result”!!

Mrs. Jones says, “Well …we have bunk beds”.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

```

```



Hurtin_Still said:


> .....sometimes it can be too good:
> 
> One day Mrs Jones heads off to the Dr’s. office for her ‘routine physical'. It’s a new doctor, but he had been highly recommended buy a friend.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Depending on the mood a woman may want it rough one time , perhaps very soft and sensual the next ..... confusing yes?? 

Most important thing is listening to her moans or gasps of pleasure and allow that to lead your fingers or mouth to apply the appropriate pressure. 

Not for noting but rough or soft ..... both feels good so one figures you can't go wrong ahem ahem???


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

would love to try now, but not looking good


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I got to massage and play last night with her breasts, she told me to get rougher so I did, then she said too rough. Atleast she told me after next time I tell you to be rougher get just a little rougher. So she is trying to communicate what she likes. Had a very good time.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent! Just keep communicating w her and encourage the same from her and you'll like the results.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am ready to try again, lol, hopefully soon anyway


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

I can answer this, even though I'm new, I can give you my perspective on it.

I have large boobs and my husband is crazy about them. Like a few of the other girls have said, I like it when my husband just appreciates them for what they are and doesn't try to analyze me like a science experiment. For me, it turns me on knowing that something as simple as my chest can make him a mindless zombie. 

But, don't try to over analyze or get worked up about it. Have an open communication with your spouse and have fun with it. That's the point of sex in a good relationship is to just have fun with each other!


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Look into getting a massage candle and use the warm wax to massage and gently caress her boobs, I can tell you the warmth of the wax is very sensual and the smell is devine we use Lelo candles they are not the cheapest but the smell gorgeous and look really classy so much so nobody would ever guess what they were for!

Just in case you are wondering the soya wax that these special candles are made from burn at a much lower temperature than ordinary wax so it gets nice and warm but not scolding hot.

Have fun!!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well I can tell u ice does not work


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

boobies, got to love em


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know if I will be able to say this in a way that helps or not but...what I love about how my H handles mine is that he is not really trying to "turn me on" as much as he is just taking me for his own pleasure. He handles them the way he wants to, not the way he "hopes I like it". When a man is trying to turn you on and is monitoring you for sexual responses, it can be a total turn off.
> 
> But when he is just grabbing for the pleasure it brings to himself...when he is touching, kissing or anything else just because he WANTS my boobs and loves them so much...THAT is a turn on.
> 
> ...


Old thread I know, but my STBW and I were talking about this today, and she is of exactly the same mindset...her boobs are pretty much mine to play with how ever and when ever I want, and oh how I love playing with them how ever and when ever I want, and that is the huge turn on for her


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's awesome, sam. 

I think if I counted it up, he must get in my shirt or lift up my shirt and unhook my bra at least 10 times a day. And every single time it seems like it is the first time he's ever even seen a boob, he's so into it! It is this constant, never diminishing rush of lust toward me that makes it so hot. 

I suppose some or even many women wouldn't enjoy getting groped like that, but I love it and don't even want to resist him. If he didn't act this way toward me, I know I wouldn't feel as lusty all the time, too. It is his energy coming toward me that keeps me lit up everyday.


----------

